# Dereks deer cam 10/15/10



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

A couple of pic's from cousin Derek's deer cam--He's all hopped-up to shoot this one--But it looks like this buck is all nocturnal---SB


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice lookiing rack however it is narrow. I always look at where the rack turns compared to the ears at an alert posture. I would let him grow up and feed lots of minerals in late winter Feb. To me he looks like he could be as young as a 2.5 no younger too much body weight. If he is not in an area where he can be allowed to grow older. Dereck might try getting closer to his beding area in the mornings and catch him comming home to bed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking buck, average 4x for around here, should be good eating from the looks of him!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It would be nice to see that buck with say a wider rack. Perhaps a 18 or 20 inch. My son shot a buck much like this one his first buck a 10 point. If we could have let him grow..the deer here go wide later. Either way...horns do not even make good soup !

















And every buck is a good buck !


----------

